# [EVDL] New EV calculator spreadsheet



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you!

David Oberlander
Dodson Services Electrical Contractors, Inc.
[email protected]
Ofc: 972-235-0881x103
Mbl: 469-867-0834
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Bob Tregilus
Sent: Monday, April 06, 2009 1:15 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] New EV calculator spreadsheet

Hi All -

One of our club members discussed the physics and 
engineering considerations for electric transportation at 
our March 2009 meeting.

He has developed a wonderful spreadsheet - an electric 
vehicle calculator - that will assist with determining speed 
and range projections for various vehicles based on a number 
of variables such as battery chemistry, weight, rolling 
resistance and aerodynamics.

You can download the EV calculator (it's free!) 
<http://electricnevada.org/#LEARN_MORE>.

Please send feedback, suggestions for improvement, or 
questions to tomofreno at: tomofreno2000[AT]yahoo.com

Be well,
Bob Tregilus
Co-chair
Alternative Transportation Club &
Electric Auto Association of Northern Nevada
http://ElectricNevada.org

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

